# case 830 help



## jakepolly (Dec 9, 2012)

hello I recently purchased a case 830 comfort king and am having problems with shifting it. it has one shifter on the floor and one next to the steering. it was shifting very hard in all gears now stuck in nutral. i was also trying to figure uot what was wrong with the one by the colum because when i was grading my drive way i tried moving it up and down and one way it worked but i was going very very slow the other way it went faster but only with blade up. i am also looking for info on how change the fluids any help would be very appreciated


----------

